# Take a look at my best young tris



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Young doe, age eight weeks. Off Kama and Sutra Dibble






Young doe #1, age eight weeks off Grandpa and Licorice


Young doe, #2 age eight weeks off Grandpa and Licorice




Young buck, age 10 weeks off Char and Penuche


Young buck, age 9 weeks


Young buck age 9 weeks off Pepper and Grandpa


Same as above, more fur than mousie .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love the markings of the top doe which would be great if combined with the richer colours on mouse 4.All beautiful in their own right.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

i love number 4.
but simply stunning critters all.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the second one


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I love young doe`s 1 and 2. Really nice markings but more the colourways of white, black and brown. How is such a colourway created? Really nice. 

Edited to add: I just LOVE the last little mouse he`s so cute! And very funky! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!

racingmouse: That last little buck has been named Coyote, as he is a real trickster. He was ID'ed as female initially...I could swear there were nipples...then a couple of weeks later there was a ruckus in the group tank of girls, and I thought the others were attacking their sister, so I moved out a few of the ones who were hounding this little fuzzball. When I took 'her' out to check for injuries I spotted the lumps under the tail. *sigh* So I switched the does in the new tank back in with rest of the girls, and put coyote in the new tank. He didn't make it easy to get pix of him, either.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I'm in love with the first one. I like the subtler colors on Tris (although I prefer them without white spots altogether).

Stunning, though, all of them!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, very nice! Number 4 is my fav!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Mousestress,

all are very sweet cuties!

Here are some hints for improvement:

Picture 1: no real Tricolour, little contrast between white and c-dilution. Too much white, no markings at the head, poor type.

doe #1: The separation of colours could be better, beige and black grow into each other. Very poor type.

Young buck age 10: low contrast, no tricolour at all. Very poor type.

Young buck age 9: bad separation of colours, intermingling of white hairs. Very poor type.

I hope this helps a little bit for further breeding.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

nuedaimice: The picture doesn't do the first young doe justice. She has beige patches that are barely discernable in the pix. I'm glad you like her too.

The pied satin cinnamon is from a tri litter, but has no tri markings, but I think he's a gorgeous hunk of mousie.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Roland: 1 You sound like you have forgotten that I'm not breeding for show. 
2 I know what my mousies are how they compare to show standards. 
3 You forgot that I don't care about that.
4 You misspelled my name, which is also not capitalized. 
5 I hope you wear sunglasses when you look in a mirror as you are an undiluted ray of sunshine.

Have a nice whatever.

-ms


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

sarahsnake said:


> i love number 4.
> but simply stunning critters all.


I agree with you 100%!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You asked for a review...and then you attack someone who gave you an honest response.....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought she was giving a review :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, Sarah's correct; I was summing up my attempts to recreate tris and splashed from what was left over after the accident. Review in this usage was review in the sense of a show, not as request for a critique.

Most folks on this Forum know that I don't breed to show standards. I've been very up front about it. I've learned a lot about show standards in the year and a half I've participated in this Forum, and I try to acknowledge show breeders in an appropriate manner by commenting in an appropriate way when pix are put up of show mousies. I have also been vocal in defending pet mousie owners when they are subjected to the some kind of treatment I was in that post from R. I have placed my self fully in the middle as my meeces are not show quality but are quite different, often, from pet store mousies.

I've changed the title of the thread to better reflect my original intentions. That's all I can do, as I'm not going to walk on eggshells in this Forum.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> Roland: I hope you wear sunglasses when you look in a mirror as you are an undiluted ray of sunshine.
> -ms
























http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs15/f/2007/042/d/3/****_You_by_vampire_bunnies.gif


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have split the off-topic Pet vs Show argument into another topic in the lounge, if anyone has anything further to add you can find it here: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=7032. Please keep to topics or start new threads, it's not fair for one person's picture thread to turn into a heated debate.

Young doe #1, off Grandpa and Licorice is very pretty indeed, I love the colours and the black face and rump spots.

Sarah xxx


----------

